# Cirencester CC site



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi folks
We are due to visit the CC site in Cirencester later this year.
Anyone been?
Any feedback on how it rates
Cheers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

pleasant enough, easy walk / cylce into town and good walking in the park. The school which shares the entrance road is a bit of a nuisance when loads of teenagers congregate in the drive. :roll:


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

It's a nice enough site... very pleasant walk into Cirencester through Bathurst estate. Large site, well maintained, good facilities etc. We have stayed a few times as M-i-L lives in Cirencester.


----------



## adriatik (Sep 18, 2010)

alphadee said:


> It's a nice enough site... very pleasant walk into Cirencester through Bathurst estate. Large site, well maintained, good facilities etc. We have stayed a few times as M-i-L lives in Cirencester.


Stayed a week last September 2011 and the entrance to the park from behind the tennis courts is supposedly closed - but ignore the CC notices as everyone still goes in that way and in any case it leads to the same road as going the 'approved' way!

Note that the CC has put hose unfriendly connectors on all the taps so even if you are pitched alongside a service point you will still have to use a watering can or whatever. I have a 13l can which fits the bend in the water inlet on my Adria Coral 630DH and I can get every last drop in - a real find.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi We like this site and use it most years

As adriatik said if you want to fill your tank with a hose you will need to use the MH service point. This is to stop hoses being run across pitces and driveways and tripping people up. yes its [email protected] again but we only got ourselves to blame in a way for no win no fee compo.

Anyway I am surprised about the walk into the p[ark via the tennis courts as if you ask the site they are quite stern about not going that way so its up to the individual if they want to chance it or not. It is a nicer walk into the town through the park but only 10-15 mins if you go down the roads.

Its a funny site to find so look for the signs at the entrance.

Dont turn up before 12 as they dont like it and the wardens (the ladies not the blokes who are fine) are a bit "hyacynth bucket" and will give a sarky comment so if they do make sure to apologise profusely and promise to kick the dog and chop of one of your fingers and they will be OK.

All in all we like it though and cirencester is a lovely towm

Phill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Phill

I think the problem about the back path was caused by the students dropping litter everywhere. At one time it really was a hell of a mess.

The Bathurst Estate managers finally got stroppy (who can blame them :roll: ) and blocked off the picket gate into the park, to the left of the tennis courts.

The ban is there I think, mostly for use if or when necessary - much like a lot of the regulations in France. A blind eye is turned toward sensible users of the path, but if they spot anyone dropping litter they now have the means to clobber them from a great height - and the students are forceably banned from using it by the College authorities.

The best route is to turn left out of the site gate, over the cattle grid, then bear immediately right across the field (on the well trodden path :wink: ) to the right of the tennis courts. The gate into the park there is usually unlocked.

There is an alternative walk by the main road. Instead of coming right out by the underpass, turn left inside the long stone wall alongside the footpath. This leads down into the park via a horsey shop and a couple of houses, and shields you (mostly) from the ear-splitting noise of the high speed traffic.

At the end of the path there's a gate to the right where you can rejoin the footpath as it veers away from the noisy main road.

I asked last year if it was OK to use this path, and was told that it's really a private access, but if nobody drops litter or causes any other nuisance, the park managers don't mind.

Dave


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Many thanks folks, appreciate the various comments.
What is it with CC water taps!!
Designed to get everyone wet I suspect. Bet someone is secretly recording the motorhome crowd getting splashed all over!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I stopped there last September and thought it was the best maintained CC site I had stopped on, the Town is also lovely and interesting.


----------

